# تحديد اقطار مواسير الصرف الصحي لمشروع



## مهندس الجامعة (30 مارس 2014)

ارجو الافادة فى كيفية تحديد اقطار فرعات جديدة مستحدثة لمشروع شبكات صرف صحي مع العلم ان مخططات المشروع تم تصميمها من قبل مكتب استشاري والخط الذي سيتم التوصيل اليه على المخططات خط قطر 200 مم بطول 1225 م سيتم ربطه بثلاثة خطوط كالتالي :--
خط بطول 650 م 
خط بطول 588 م
خط بطول 1440 م ( عليه عدد من الفرعات الصغيرة بطول 1000 م )
مع العلم الكثافة السكانية صغيرة فى هذه المنطقة 
هل يتم تحديد متوسط عدد السكان واستخدام معادلة ماننج ام يتم تحديد القطر بشكل تقديري


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مارس 2014)

عادة تحديد اقطار مواسير الصرف الصحى عن طريق حسابات معدل التدفق.


----------



## omar aborwela (4 أبريل 2014)

استخدام ModelBuilder لنقل بيانات موجودةيسمح لك ModelBuilder باستخدام بيانات الـ GIS الموجودة لإنشاء نموذج جديد في Bentley WaterCAD أو تحديث نموذج موجود مسبقاً في Bentley WaterCAD . إن ModelBuilder يدعم مجموعة واسعة من أشكال البيانات , من البيانات البسيطة ( مثل ملفات الشكل ) , حتى البيانات البالغة الدقة (مثل Oracle , و SQL ) , و المزيد. باستخدام ModelBuilder , ترسم الجداول و الحقول المحتوية على مصادر بياناتك لترمز العناصر و تنسبها في نموذج WaterCAD . النتائج هي التي يكونها نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . ModelBuilder يمكن أن يستخدم في أي من برامج WaterCAD V8 XM Edition – المستقل , نمط MicroStation , نمط AutoCAD , أو نمط ArcGIS .ملاحظة : ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإرفاق مدى واسع من البيانات في نموذجك . على أية حال , بعض البيانات من الأنسب استخدامها في نماذج Bentley WaterCAD المتخصصة أكثر . كمثال , يقدم LoadBuilder العديد من الخيارات القوية لدمج الحمولات في نموذجك .ModelBuilder هو أول أداة ستستخدمها عند إنشاء نموذج من بيانات الـ GIS . الخطوات التي ستقوم بها في البداية ستؤثر على سير بقية العمليات . خذ الوقت الآن لتضمن بأن هذه العملية ستتم بسلاسة و بفعالية قدر الإمكان . التحضير لاستخدام ModelBuilder•	تحديد الهدف من النموذج ــــ في كل مرة تقيم الهدف من نموذجك, بإمكانك البدء باتخاذ قراراتك حول تفاصيل النموذج كيف يجب أن يكون. •	احصل على المألوف من بياناتك ـــ ModelBuilder يدعم أنواع عديدة من مصادر البيانات, متضمناً المجدولة و الهندسية . مصادر البيانات المجدولة تتضمن جداول الحسابات , قواعد البيانات , بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات المجدولة المدعومة تتضمن Microsoft Excel , Microsoft Access , و ملفات Fox Pro . مصادر البيانات الهندسية , منظمة داخلياً بالجداول , يتضمن الميزات الهندسية كملفات أنواع الشكل , الحجم , و الموقع . بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات الهندسية المدعومة تتضمن أنواع ملفات الـ CAD و الـ GIS الرئيسية . إذا حصلت على بيانات نموذك من مصدر خارجي . عليك أن تأخذ الوقت الكافي لتلمّ بالبرنامج أو الخطة المحلية . كمثال , مراجعة البيانات المكانية و الوصفية وذلك في بيئة الـ GIS . و هل للعقد معلومات منسقة , و هل للأنابيب عقد بداية و نهاية محددة ؟ إن لم يكن , يجب تقرير الطريقة الأفضل في تحديد اتصال الشبكة .تواصل مع أولئك المشتركين في تطوير الـ GIS لتتعلم المزيد حول جداول الـ GIS و خاصياتها المرتبطة معها , اكتشف الأهداف من أي حقل قد يكون مفيداً , تأكد بأن البيانات ضمن الدقة المقبولة , و حدد الواحدات المرتبطة مع الحقول التي تحتوي على بيانات عددية . مثالياً سيكون هناك جدول بيانات مصدرية واحدة لكل نوع من عناصر Bentley WaterCAD . و ليست الحالة دائماً كذلك , و هناك سيناريوهان محتملان آخران :العديد من الجداول لنوع عنصر وحيد ـــ في هذه الحالة , قد يكون هناك عدة جداول في مصدر البيانات تقابل عنصراً منمذجاً مفرداً من الـ GEMS , المكون , أو المجموعة ., في هذه الحالة كل جدول مصدر بيانات يجب أن يكون قد خطط بشكل فردي إلى نوع جدول Bentley WaterCAD , أو أن تجتمع الجداول في جدول مفرد من البرامج المحلية قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . جدول واحد يحوي العديد من أنواع العناصر ــ في هذه الحالة , قد تكون المدخلات التي تتطابق مع أنواع بيانات متعددة للـ Bentley WaterCAD في جدول مصدر بيانات واحد . عليك أن تفصل هذه إلى جداول منفردة قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . الحالة الوحيدة التي عندها يمكن أن يعمل جدول مفرد هي عندما تكون معالم الشكل في الجدول هي الأنواع الفرعية للـ ArcGIS .إذا كنت تعمل مع مصادر بيانات الـ ArcGIS, لاحظ بأن ModelBuilder بإمكانه استخدام فقط geodatabases ,شبكات geometrick , و التغطية في نمط ArcGIS ملاحظة :ModelBuilder يعالج هذه الأنواع الفرعية بقصها كجداول منفصلة عند إعداد التخطيط . لمزيد من المعلومات راجع فقرة الملفات الفرعية .تجهيز بياناتك ــ عند استخدامك للـ ModelBuilder لتحصل على البيانات من مصدر بياناتك إلى نموذجك , ستشارك الصفوف في مصدر بياناتك للعناصر في Bentley WaterCAD . مصدر بياناتك سيحتاج لأن يحتوي على حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن استعماله في التحديد الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك . جداول مصدر البيانات يجب أن تملك عناوين تحديد الأعمدة , أو ModelBuilder سيفسر السطر الأول من البيانات في الجدول على أنه عنوان العمود . كن متأكداً من أن البيانات في الشكل المناسب للاستخدام في ModelBuilder . في حين إمكانية التطبيق , استخدم قوة الـ GIS و Database tools لتنجز Database Joins , Spatial Joins , و Update Joins لتضع البيانات في الجدول المناسب , و في الشكل المطلوب .عند العمل مع حقول التعريف ID , النموذج المدخل المتوقع هو Bentley WaterCAD ID . بعد إنشاء هذه البنود في نموذج Bentley WaterCAD , بإمكانك الحصول على قيم الـ ID المحددة مباشرة من ملف نمذجة Bentley WaterCAD . قبل مزامنة نموذجك , ادخل معرفات الـ Bentley WaterCAD إلى جدول مصدر بياناتك ( كمثال , بتنفيذ ارتباط قواعد البيانات ) .	ملاحظة:•	تحضير بيانات الـ CAD ـــ في النسخة السابقة لـ Bentley WaterCAD , ميزة Polyline-to-Pipe كانت تستخدم لاستيراد بيانات الـ CAD إلى نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . في النسخة 8 , بيانات CAD مستوردة باستخدام ModelBuilder . عند استخدام ModelBuilder لاستيراد البيانات من ملفات الـ CAD إلى نموذجك , سترفق الخلايا في رسوم الـ CAD مع العناصر في Bentley WaterCAD.خلايا الـ CAD المختلفة ستعرف كأنواع عناصر مختلفة و تتقدم كجداول قائمة في مصدر بيانات الـ CAD خاصتك . و ينصح بتصدير AutoCAD .dwg خاصتك أو ملفات Microstation .dgn أولاً كملفات dxf , ثمّ اختر هذه الـ dxf كمصدر لبياناتك في ModelBuilder . مصدر بياناتك لن يحتوي على الأغلب حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن أن يستخدم للتعريف الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك , لذا ModelBuilder سيولد آلياً واحداً لاستخدام الافتراضي "" . الحقل الافتراضي هذا "" هو جمع علامة نوع خلية العناصر ,و نوع شكلها , و التعريف العددي (numeric ID ) الذي يوضح السبب في إنشائه .•	البناء أولاً والمزامنة لاحقاً ـــ ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإنشاء نموذج جديد أو مزامنة نموذج موجود . و هذا يعطيك القابلية لتطوير نموذجك بمراحل متعددة . في المرحلة الأولى , استخدم الاتصال البسيط لبناء نموذجك . ثمّ , في المرحلة اللاحقة , استخدم الاتصال لتحمّل بيانات إضافية إلى نموذجك , مثل نمط الدعم أو بيانات المجموعة .ملاحظة : حين الانتهاء من تشغيل ModelBuilder, يقترح استخدام Network Navigator (مستكشف الشبكة ) لتتعرف على المشاكل الطبوغرافية أو مشاكل الاتصال في نموذجك . كاقتراح , الأنابيب المقترحة لعملية الانفصال التي يمكن تحديدها و من ثمّ تعديلها آلياً من قائمة Batch Split Pipe Tool . ( انظر صندوق حوار Batch Pipe Split ) . انظر Using the Network Navigator لمزيد من المعلومات . الذهاب ما بعد ModelBuilder :ضع في ذهنك أنه هناك طرق مختلفة للحصول على البيانات في نموذجك . ModelBuilder بإمكانه استيراد الحمولات إذا كنت سابقاً قد حددت الحمولات لكل عقدة . و على أية حال , إذا لم تكن هذه المعلومات متوفرة من بيانات الـ GIS , أو إذا كانت بيانات الحمولة غير معتمدة من قبل ModelBuilder ( بيانات العداد , الخ ), استخدام LoadBuilder , هذا المعيار هو أداة متخصصة للحصول على هذه البيانات إلى نموذجك . بالإضافة , مع شكل قاعدة البيانات المفتوحة , Bentley WaterCAD يعطيك دخول لم يسبق له مثيل إلى بيانات نموذجك . أحد مجالات الصعوبة في بناء النموذج من مصادر البيانات الخارجية هو حقيقة أنه إن لم يكن المصدر مبنياً وحده ليدعم تشكيل النمذجة , على الأغلب يحتوي معلومات مفصّلة أكثر بكثير من المطلوب لتشكيل النموذج . هذا فعلي و خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بعدد عناصر الأنابيب . و من الشائع لمصادر البيانات أن تحتوي كل خطوط المساعدة و فروع الهيدرنت . مثل هذه المعلومات لم يكن لها حاجة في معظم تطبيقات تشكيل النموذج و يجب أن تكون مزالة لتحسن زمن تشغيل النموذج , و تخفض حجم الملف , و توفر الكلفة .وللدرس بقية في الملف المرفق


----------



## salah_hyd (9 أبريل 2014)

يلزم حسابات لتحديد الاقطار

.....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 أبريل 2014)

لم افهم هل هو تعليق ام سؤال عن كيفية حساب اقطار المواسير.


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

